# P. wahlbergii's males lifespan



## Isis (Nov 13, 2005)

How much time do the male of wahlbergi live after maturing? It is importnat for me, because my male matutred yesterday and my female is early subimago now. Is there a chance for them to mate or he will die before this happens?


----------



## Vlodek (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi,

It depend how much food and in what temperature you keep your male. If temperature is low 18-20 C and you feed your male enough, then you can expect he can be alive more than 10 weeks. I have right now 2 males. One is 3-4 weeks as adult, second is less than 2 months. Yesterday, my third male died in age of 3 months.

Ps. I am originaly from Poland.  

Regards Wlodek.


----------



## Isis (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, now I believe he's gonna make it. I raised the temperature in my female's terra to 28 and my male has 23-24 degrees  Besides I feed female a lot and my male gets moderate amounts. Poor male  ))

Finally someone with Polish roots :]


----------



## hortus (Nov 15, 2005)

how much for an ooth if you get them to mate properly i cant find wahlbergii nymphs anywhere


----------

